# Photoelectric sensor output to VFD



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

What make and model of VFD?


Usually you have a couple choices.


You can change a parameter in the VFD to invert the analog input signal. 



Or, like some Banner ultrasonics I've setup in the past, you may be able to invert the signal on the device if it's able to be programmed or "taught."


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

*Model is Misubishi FR-D720*

There is a parameter to change voltage/current input. I couldn't see any option to change the input polarity
Thanks a lot!




Cow said:


> What make and model of VFD?
> 
> 
> Usually you have a couple choices.
> ...


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

*The photoelectric sensor input connects to terminal #4*

There is a potentiometer input between terminal #2 and #10


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Give an exact part number of the VFD and the sensor, along with make / model and if you want to be nice, a link to the manuals for each.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

From what I can tell from a FR-D700 manual, around page 216 talks about PID control and parameter 128 should be set to 20 for reverse acting, assuming you input is on terminal 4.
What is parameter 128 set to? How is your analog input configured? How is your min/max speed configured?
I haven't messed around with PID control on drives too much, but I'm sure others have and will be along to help out some more..


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

glen1971 said:


> From what I can tell from a FR-D700 manual, around page 216 talks about PID control and parameter 128 should be set to 20 for reverse acting, assuming you input is on terminal 4.
> What is parameter 128 set to? How is your analog input configured? How is your min/max speed configured?
> I haven't messed around with PID control on drives too much, but I'm sure others have and will be along to help out some more..



I'm not sure it's even on a PID at this point Glen.


The drive could simply be ramping and decelerating based on the analog input.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Is one of the analog choices -/+ 0-10 ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Is one of the analog choices -/+ 0-10 ?


deleted


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you so much to all! I'd like to give all detail info of course. I just didn't expect the the kind attentions from all specialists. 
The VFD is Misubishi FR-D720-2.2K, Sensor is Wenglor HD09MG-P24. I changed the maximum speed of terminal #4 input ( Par#126) from 50Hz to 20 Hz. I keep a eye on how it's going. Par# 73 is 1, Par# 267 is 2
More detail needed I'd like to provide. Thanks again!


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rongshu said:


> Thank you so much to all! I'd like to give all detail info of course. I just didn't expect the the kind attentions from all specialists.
> The VFD is Misubishi FR-D720-2.2K, Sensor is Wenglor HD09MG-P24. I changed the maximum speed of terminal #4 input ( Par#126) from 50Hz to 20 Hz. I keep a eye on how it's going. Par# 73 is 1, Par# 267 is 2
> More detail needed I'd like to provide. Thanks again!


Par 128.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## qute091 (4 mo ago)

*Photoelectricsensor can you help me i need to now how reper that *


----------



## qute091 (4 mo ago)

qute091 said:


> View attachment 168803
> 
> 
> *Photoelectricsensor can you help me i need to now how reper that *
> ...


----------

